# looking for a home



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

1 1/2 yr old. Hunts runs rabbits pretty slow but will circle. He is not enough for me I run ubgf/ akc gdb so he is nowhere near a hare hound. I would like to see him get a new home. I prefer he goes as a pet first hunting dog 2nd. No deer running no cold trailing. 

Jeff OConnell 
Center line, mi 
6066224760
Can txt pic


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe we found it, thanks for the intrest.


----------



## jrklaus (Nov 11, 2011)

Is he still available?


----------

